# Color match with EP TWBK white?



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

I realize this is kind of a long shot, but it would be great if anyone has any direct experience with paint chip touch-up on the TWBK WHITE color...I've read a lot of general suggestions for frame chip touch-up paint solutions, i.e., hobby paint, nail polish, auto touch-up paint tubes...but has anyone here tried (successfully or not) to touch up the Colnago white color on the EP? It's an '08 model. I just figured I'd ask here in case anyone has tried to match this color. White, like red, is a tough color to get right, and I'm not looking for perfection here, just a solution that may have worked well for someone in the same predicament as I find myself now. Or failures...to let me know what to avoid. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not sure about the TWBK but...*

I have 3 bikes that I ride and clean regularly. I hate paint chips. Like you I have read several methods of touch up. This is what has worked well for me. I only use automotive touch up paint, the kind that comes with a little brush in the cap (about $5-$6). Auto parts stores have the best selection. I have a white De Rosa that I bought 4 different version of non metallic white to try. I tried each on the underside of the fork and arrived at a virtual perfect match. I've done this with reds, silvers, whatever. I actually return the colors that don't match back to the store. I like the automotive paint because you can wet sand and use rubbing compound to even out the spot and blend in. If your scratch is deep, you should use a filler or primer first. I think twbk is non metallic? Let the paint dry for a day or 2 before wet sanding. Good luck.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Sorry mrid...*

I should have stated that TWBK is a white bike with black lettering/highlights...it's the white that'll need touch up. Good thoughts there. So maybe try a few different brands of white or different "shades" of white (if available) as auto touch-up paint? Would they carry different shades of white?? I guess it would be easier to go to a parts store rather than a specific dealer where there'd probably be only 1 version of white. Sounds like a good starting point..I'd guess the "scar" is about 0.5mm deep and 10mm long. Don't think I'd need to prime or anything and maybe not even wet sand/polishing compound...just need to protect and disguise. Thx.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nealrab said:


> I should have stated that TWBK is a white bike with black lettering/highlights...it's the white that'll need touch up. Good thoughts there. So maybe try a few different brands of white or different "shades" of white (if available) as auto touch-up paint? Would they carry different shades of white?? I guess it would be easier to go to a parts store rather than a specific dealer where there'd probably be only 1 version of white. Sounds like a good starting point..I'd guess the "scar" is about 0.5mm deep and 10mm long. Don't think I'd need to prime or anything and maybe not even wet sand/polishing compound...just need to protect and disguise. Thx.


If you really want to go all out, take the frame to an airbrush artist and see if they can match up the paint for you. I had a saddle and bars painted by one and he matched up the paint pretty good for my ST01. Granted, he didn't get the design anywhere near what I wanted and I was pissed off, but the color match was pretty good. I left him with the fork of the bike to match up the colors.


----------

